# Wgs invader 50



## dropdew (Nov 18, 2014)

Has anyone used the wgs invader 50. I am changing the blue marvel out of my peavey classic 30 and am tossing it up between the eminence governor or wgs invader 50. I'm wondering what the invader is like in the bottom end? And making sure its not to high on the high frequency. I like roaring mids and punchy bottom. I like constructive criticism so Im open to whatever speaker has worked for others. I know the Weber blue dog is good but no Canadian distribution and getting it shipped over the border cost too much. Open to lots of ideas thanks.

Sent from my B1-730 using Tapatalk


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

My bro used to be a WGS dealer, I got an Invader off him. Horrid mushy bottom end, dunno if it's just the one I got or what.


----------



## JamesPeters (Feb 2, 2006)

Both are made to sound similar to greenbacks, and as a result both don't have very pronounced mids.

My memory of the Governor is too old to make any comments with but I recall the Invader. It was quite nice. I found it was a bit inarticulate and a bit too smooth compared to most greenback type speakers, but then again it holds out better with higher volume, bass and gain. A 50W Weber speaker would hold out well at higher volume than greenbacks too (providing you get the speaker with some amount of doping; I recommend against the "no doping" option).

Blue Dog is going to have more midrange than the two speakers you're considering. This speaker (or probably any speaker Weber makes, which is based on classic Celestion designs) is going to sound more "true to vintage Celestion" designs than either of those two speakers you are considering.

Since you say you want mids, consider this speaker based on Celestion V30:

http://nextgenguitars.ca/products/eminence-cv-75.html#reviews

I posted a review (look for my name). I forgot to mention in the review that the attack on the low notes felt more "tight", which is part of why I say it's a bit more "modern" sounding than V30. If you're concerned about tight response in your cab, this could help.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

I have Webers.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

I have the G12C/S that I really like.
https://wgs4.com/12-g12cs-75-watts
https://wgs4.com/12-g12cs-75-watts


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

"My bro used to be a WGS dealer, I got an Invader off him. Horrid mushy bottom end, dunno if it's just the one I got or what."

Man, I hate to hear this, as I'm the guy that named the Invader in a contest. Sounds terrible!


----------



## dropdew (Nov 18, 2014)

JamesPeters said:


> Both are made to sound similar to greenbacks, and as a result both don't have very pronounced mids.
> 
> My memory of the Governor is too old to make any comments with but I recall the Invader. It was quite nice. I found it was a bit inarticulate and a bit too smooth compared to most greenback type speakers, but then again it holds out better with higher volume, bass and gain. A 50W Weber speaker would hold out well at higher volume than greenbacks too (providing you get the speaker with some amount of doping; I recommend against the "no doping" option).
> 
> ...


I'm gonna check out that eminence. I pretty much after askin g questions narrowed it down to a v 30. If the eminence is similar is was more affordable.

Sent from my B1-730 using Tapatalk


----------



## dropdew (Nov 18, 2014)

Stupid auto correct on my tablet

Sent from my B1-730 using Tapatalk


----------

